# As requested



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

It seems there are more older ladies (those over 40) who would like there own little section for TTC, pregnancy and parenting.

So as requested here is your new home.  

Mel
x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Good idea. I'm in . Will  let the others know from the Goldie thread


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

What a lovely idea - I feel so special now ! 

Hi Zora !


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Mel,

Pleased to see you finally decided to do this!

Good luck ladies.

Laine


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

How about moving the Goldies thread to here ? Is that possible ?

Lx


----------



## miele (Sep 29, 2005)

What a good idea

Can i join in too ?

Miele.x


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

I think it's a good idea too!

Ellie


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

I have moved the Goldies here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,40936.0.html


----------



## Essex Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks for that - I had trouble finding the Goldies when I started on this site.  

I'm about to have a myomectomy (removal of fibroid) so am posting mainly on the fibroid board now, but assuming all goes well with the op, we will be TTC again next year and will rejoin you then.  In the meantime, good luck to all you Goldies      

Essex Girl (now 42)


----------



## cazandant (Jul 6, 2005)

Dear Mel

Thanks for making us feel special with our own category bit... now I just have to find out if I'm the oldest one still going for tx!!!  

Good luck all you younger ones - if you ever feel old, and you fancy a good old moan, let me know and I'll try to put you in your place!!!    

Guess we better start off a few different subjects now....

love and good luck, Caroline xx


----------

